
Comparing Uniform Data Transfer Methods in Vulkan - ingve
http://kylehalladay.com/blog/tutorial/vulkan/2017/08/30/Vulkan-Uniform-Buffers.html
======
khalladay
Author here - cool to see this posted to HN!

As I touched on at the end of the article, I really don't have a clue what I'm
doing in Vulkan, so any feedback from folks who know even a little bit of what
they're doing is very, very welcome.

I'm just trying to slowly work through the complete ignorance stage of
learning something new.

